# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Music Explosion !

## daniel00

Pershendetje per Eldushken




Per Maryp




Pershendetje per Simfonine




Per Perlen




Per Albelen 




*Suades*




dhe Amle   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## martini1984

Si per te premte 


Izabella spring :buzeqeshje: 
LG

----------


## uj me gaz



----------


## ChuChu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5nlpUEeqPw



_beggin, beggin you
Put your loving hand out baby
Beggin, beggin you
Put your loving hand out darlin

Ridin high, when I was king
Played it hard and fast, cause I had everything
Walked away, won me then
But easy come and easy go
And it would end_

----------


## uj me gaz



----------


## broken_smile

http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>

----------


## alnosa

Meqe po  e degjoj po ju pershendes tani ne kohe dreke  :buzeqeshje: 

http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Persh Daniel00


*

----------


## alnosa

ps.So many languages in the world, and a smile speaks them all. :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Linda5



----------


## Linda5



----------


## alnosa

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E63-K...ger_r2-2r-5-HM


Me kujtove kete ,e degjoja shume kohe me pare pothuajse c'do dite  :buzeqeshje: Te pershendes.

http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>

----------


## martini1984

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E63-K...ger_r2-2r-5-HM


Shume e bukur,te pershendes komshije :shkelje syri: 


LG

----------


## daniel00

> *Persh Daniel00
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He82NBjJqf8*


Pershendetje Sueda , paske degjuar muzike qysh e vogel ti se ka kohe ajo kenga qe ke vene  :perqeshje:  , uroj te te pelqeje kjo ne vazhdim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hard_Style

...i shkon ksaj teme kjo....

----------


## Izadora

Keng e lezetcme, kohe pa e degjuar .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoXWc...ayer_embedded#

----------


## martini1984

Per unejsa

----------


## busavata

*i pershendes : Hard Style , Daniel00 , Izadora , Sueda , Fatlumin , Suada , Serafim Dilo , Adriana Luzha , System A , Mi Corazon , KAT , Pink , alnosa , broken_smile , Linda5 , Helenen Pionere ,  Alem de , uj me gaz , Chu Chu , Skenderin , Tetovarja87 ,Ilirianin Rex , USA nr.1 , Shigjeten , EdiR  edhe te gjith te tjeret *

----------


## martini1984

> *i pershendes : Hard Style , Daniel00 , Izadora , Sueda , Fatlumin , Suada , Serafim Dilo , Adriana Luzha , System A , Mi Corazon , KAT , Pink , alnosa , broken_smile , Linda5 , Helenen Pionere ,  Alem de , uj me gaz , Chu Chu , Skenderin , Ilirianin Rex , USA nr.1 , Shigjeten , EdiR  edhe te gjith te tjeret * 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGbgM...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVwzA...eature=related


I pershendetur qofshe.


Mungon Joan Jett,por sprish pune..kompesohet.
LG.

----------


## busavata

SystemA ma kujtove Tom-in edhe kjo me pelqen shumë




.....Into the great wide open
under them skies of blue
out in the great wide open
a rebel without a clue...

----------

